# ProGrade digital Refresh Pro software



## Chaitanya (Aug 15, 2019)

Prograde Digital announced a new software to monitor their memory cards.








Launch of Refresh Pro Memory Card Software | ProGrade Digital


Read about ProGrade Digital's latest software that will transform your memory cards to factory-original condition. Read now!




progradedigital.com


----------



## unfocused (Aug 15, 2019)

Interesting. I bought a couple of their CFast cards and have had no problems at all with them.


----------

